# Gardening websites?



## zig (2 Aug 2008)

Could anybody recommend a good gardening website that they use? there's so much choice its hard to know where to start, I just need to some research for some plant choices for my garden. I have never really looked at gardening websites before so am not familiar to any of the good ones. UK based would be good, similar climate to over here etc. Thankyou.


----------



## Ed Seeley (2 Aug 2008)

There's some stuff on the RHS website.  I've never used it though as I used to be a garden designer!  So if that website can't help and you want a hand ask away!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (2 Aug 2008)

the BBC gardening website is great.. especially the plant finder. Theres also now a gardeners calender section, together with a huge resource section on how to do different jobs if youre not sure.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/gardening


----------



## zig (2 Aug 2008)

Thanks guys  

Ed I never even thought of the RHS, pretty obvious eh!

Matt the BBC site looks very good that's exactly the type of thing I'm looking for, thanks for that, I wouldn't have thought of looking there..

My main objective is to plant a small front garden which is normally in shade for most of the day. I just want low maintainence but decent looking at the same time. its covered in a gravel at the moment so I was going to leave that there and plant some sort of low growing shrubs going from low growing at the front (near the railings) to taller shrubs at the back (nearer the front windows) I'm also looking for small decorative type trees and plants suitable for containers for my back garden. 

I really just need to gen myself up on a few common enough plants and come up with a plan, so when I hit the garden centres I'm not totally lost. I tend to buy stuff at random usually for the back garden and its not always suitable for what I want, so I just thought I would try and do it properly this time.

Suggestions welcome. I will have a look at those sites in the meantime, lots of sales on at the moment due to crap summer weather economic downturn etc. So I will start looking around for suitable plants. They are practically giving away garden furniture in the larger stores over here at the minute due to the bad weather, great bargains to be had, so might pick up a few of those as well. Thanks boys!!!


----------



## Ed Seeley (3 Aug 2008)

Probably best to have a look at some things you like then see if they're suitable.  Personally I used to use lots of hardy gernaiums in designs as they are tough as anything and, if you get the right species, are compact floriferous and even evergreen.  I'd recommend _G.macrorrhizum_ or _G.x cantabrigiense_ and some small _G.x oxonianum_ cultivars.  If you can't get these locally I may be able to post you some in the Autumn!

As shrubs then the ground cover _Euonymous _are very useful, but go for more spectacular ones if you can.  I love _Euonymous alatus_ and _Hamamelis x intermedia _as feature shrubs for shady spots.

Enjoy your searching for plants - it's half the fun!


----------



## ulster exile (3 Aug 2008)

Excellant thread - I too have a small shaded front garden covered in gravel so you've saved me asking the question.  Unfortunately my last attempt at planting (berberis bushes, lavender and hebes ended in disaster when some numpty stole the newly planted plants and broke the lavenders when they couldn't pull them up).


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (3 Aug 2008)

ulster exile said:
			
		

> Excellant thread - I too have a small shaded front garden covered in gravel so you've saved me asking the question.  Unfortunately my last attempt at planting (berberis bushes, lavender and hebes ended in disaster when some numpty stole the newly planted plants and broke the lavenders when they couldn't pull them up).



oh noes!!!!!

thats horrible! you know, sometimes I wonder about the human race...


----------



## ulster exile (3 Aug 2008)

I know - it's hard to know what's worse...having the plants stolen or having the gravel flung at our windows when they walk past the garden as the garden is about chest height to pedestrians so it's obviously too hard for a chav to resist!

That's why the berberis was planted in the first place!  So are there any other small shady shrubs which are spikier than berberis bushes, preferrably poisonous ones (j/k)


----------



## Ed Seeley (3 Aug 2008)

Berberis is good, but for really evil thorns try Pyracantha!!!  You could plant one and train it across at chest level so when they try and lean over to grab the gravel it cuts them to shreds...

You can also use stakes or big tent pegs driven through the rootball of the plants to secure them to help stop people pulling them up.


----------



## zig (4 Aug 2008)

Ed, thanks for the ideas I will look those up and seek them out  I will see what I can come up with during the week.

Ulster exile, sorry to hear about the chav problem, only takes a few!! old cliche but so true.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (4 Aug 2008)

zig said:
			
		

> Ed, thanks for the ideas I will look those up and seek them out  I will see what I can come up with during the week.
> 
> Ulster exile, sorry to hear about the chav problem, only takes a few!! old cliche but so true.




we need a thread about chav removal.... we have an infestation here too!


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Aug 2008)

whats a chav? :?:


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Aug 2008)

someone who wears burberry (or it is associated with them) and they are aggressive - that is how i know them.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chav

how has gardening websites gone on to this :?:


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Aug 2008)

ahhh, i just read through the post.

i sorted a "chav" problem recently.

neighbours were jumping my fence and trashing my lawn. my answer was to but burglar paint and put it across the top of the fence! sorted. some might say im bad?...it stoped them.   there prety scummy folk anyway, so no harm! we also had them chimey things knicked too...not a bad thing though...to bloody noisy!


----------



## JamesM (4 Aug 2008)

Burglar paint is great! 

An L96A1 to the head, followed by tea bagging the the intruder would be a better choice. If only it were possible 



On a slightly different note, anyone got tips on how to keep cats out of the garden?


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Aug 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> On a slightly different note, anyone got tips on how to keep cats out of the garden?



black widow and ball bearings  

james you think like me   genius. we'll end up in the nick for public disorder!  

everyone relax...im not realy like that!


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Aug 2008)

actualy just kidding! for joke purposes only. mmm... a dog?


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Aug 2008)

cats eyes (my grandad has a black cat but with glow in the dark eyes) - soound like a kids toy


----------



## JamesM (4 Aug 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> JAmesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'll have to have a camp out one night, armed and ready. I wonder how many windows I'll hit after a few Jim Beams? Place your bets now!


----------



## Ed Seeley (5 Aug 2008)

I've got a super soaker that I use when I see them!!!  That and an ultrasound scarer near the pond seem to keep most away or them scamper through quickly.

By the way that's to get rid of cats.  For the Chavs I'd go with ball bearings or rubber bullets if they were legal...


----------



## mick b (5 Aug 2008)

We have 9 Cats, so I'm not going to rise to the ball-bearing thing  

The super-soaker is good, and Hozelock (I think?) make an auto shooter, for warning-off herons etc from your pond (connects to mains water 'hose-pipe' and is triggered via infa-red) works at night, but can soak the postman if not set correctly!!!

IMO, all the scent-off stuff (Gel, lions poo et-al) only work for a few days, then it rains, so don't bother with them.

High-pitched utra-sound works (to some extent) 
.

Chavs, put acrovlavin in the super-soaker, at least next day, you can see who 'did it' they will be bright green! but have no fungus  

Cheers,  Mick B


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (5 Aug 2008)

mick b said:
			
		

> Chavs, put acrovlavin in the super-soaker, at least next day, you can see who 'did it' they will be bright green! but have no fungus
> 
> Cheers,  Mick B



hahaha I like that


----------



## Ed Seeley (5 Aug 2008)

mick b said:
			
		

> Hozelock (I think?) make an auto shooter, for warning-off herons etc from your pond (connects to mains water 'hose-pipe' and is triggered via infa-red) works at night, but can soak the postman if not set correctly!!!



I've got one of these I bought for scaring off the herons and have to say it leaks like mad and is forever going off for no reason.  Not worth it unless you want a rubbish sprinkler!!!


----------



## mick b (5 Aug 2008)

Thanks for the 'user report' I was contemplating one, so I could remove the pond net, but now, I think I will pass!  

Cheers,, mMick B


----------

